# Can you make a fish unagressive?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I've 5 z.danios and the original 2 I got from two different Petsmarts. They have since gotten a bit larger and are always the ones chasing the other z.danios. At feeding time they are AGRESSIVE on the food. They always come and eat a lot and chase the other z.danios away when they're trying to eat as well.

Is there a way to unagressify (if there is such a word?) them? I've heard many cases of people without problems with small numbers of z.danios before and have equally heard of low numbers getting agressive. That is why I got 3 from Indoor Jungle a while ago and they are smaller then the ones I have and they don't fight over the food. They're all tame and passive. 

I'm not sure right now I want to keep these 2 aggressive z.danios and may just keep my 3 that are working together well. Dunno... maybe the 2 aggressive ones I have just have a aggressive personality or something.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Toss it in my tank, I will make your 2 aggressive danios disappear!

no more aggressiveness


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

one easy way to try is to take out all of the danios. Rearrange the tank and put them back in. This way, they would have to re-establish the pecking order.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

most schooling fish have some sort of 'pecking order' a loose hierarchy of some sort.
true natural behaviour of schooling fish would best be observed with a true school. add more of the same kind of fish, thus reducing the amount of aggression on each aggression receiver. 
It may work, but keep in mind these would be schools that would move about in larger bodies of water, not 20 gals of tank space.
Let us know what you end up doing.


----------

